# I can't post new threads



## ilocas2

I can't post new threads. Sorry for posting my problems into this thread, but I can't make any thread. I can't click with the mouse into the main window. I can only click with the mouse in the title. I can post replies in the existing threads only when I click on "reply with quote" and then I delete quoted text. I can't click with the mouse into the window "quick reply". Please help.

Moderator's note: this post was posted in another unrelated thread and has now been moved to its own thread to make both topics clearer.


----------



## jann

Í'm sorry you're having problems, Ilocas2.

Please log out of WR, clear your cache, restart your browser, log in to WR, and see if that has solved the problem.


----------



## ilocas2

Thank you for replying, unfortunately it didn't solve the problem.


----------



## fenixpollo

I've never heard of this problem before. Can you give us some details about which operating system and browser you are using?


----------



## ilocas2

I'm using Windows XP and Google Chrome. Now I tried Internet Explorer and Firefox. In Explorer the problem was the same, but in Firefox it worked normally. So when I will want to open a new thread, I will use Firefox.


----------



## Vicario

I find it very hard to post replies too.  9/10 times the site crashes on me.


----------



## DB2011

I just had troubles creating a post too. Tried about four times.

Then I went into my "Settings" and changed the Editor Interface from "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" to "Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls".
Then I was able to make my post. Hopefully, the other four attempts don't "magically" appear later, so that I have five of the same post in these forums.

It is puzzling though. I am not a very prolific poster, but I did not have any troubles making my previous posts. Wonder why the trouble today?
(I use IE on a Windows 7 machine. No Flash plug-in or anything else. It is a brand-new computer.)
Maybe I will change my settings back and try again.


----------



## DB2011

This is a test.
I have reset my Settings to use "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing".
Clicking the "Preview Post" button works.
Replying to a thread seems to work fine.

- - -

Seems to be fine now.
I was able to make a post in this forum and the "English Only" forum.
Perhaps it was a temporary problem.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

Hi DB2011,

I have been having problems with posting and I tried your initial suggestion and changed Settings > General Settings > Miscellaneous Options > Message Editor Interface from "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" to "Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls"

The result was that after four previous failed attempts to post, I was able to post first time.  I cannot comment on whether that change made the difference.  I also noted that whilst I had consistenly been required to log in with my user name and password, this was no longer necessary after the change.  As you say, it was perhaps a temporary problem, but it had been with me for a couple of months.  Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Hello_Kitty_2016

Hi,

I'm new here and I don't and I would like to post a new thread but I don't find the "post new thread button". Sorry for asking this


----------



## Cagey

Hello, Hello_Kitty_2016.

Welcome to the forum. 

At the top of every forum page -- on the right --- is a link [Post New Thread].
If you click on that link, it opens to a page titled 'Create Thread'.

It has a field for the thread title.

Below that is a box for the content of your question.  (The outlines of this box are not very clear, and some people have had difficulty recognizing it.)

I hope that helps.

*Added*: Links to what I mean by 'forum page'

English Only

Spanish-English Vocabulary / Vocabulario Español-Inglés​


----------



## Hello_Kitty_2016

Thank you so much Cagey!


----------



## fireweeds

I am trying to post a new thread but don't see any tab that allows me to do this. I swear I looked everywhere. 
How can I post a new thread?


----------



## Cagey

At the top right of each forum page there is a link that enables you to start a new thread. 
For instance, click this link --->  Comments and Suggestions
and look at the top right of the page for a blue button:  *[*Post New Thread*].*


----------



## fireweeds

Found it!! Thanks much! I am sure, though, it wasn't there before!
I did follow one of the suggestions above to empty my cache. Perhaps that helped it.
Many thanks!!


----------



## Cagey

You are very welcome. 

Good luck.


----------

